# Found an pigeon!



## Piskieface (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello!

This afternoon we saw a disoriented pigeon wandering around our driveway, which was then attacked by another pigeon. We went out to scare off the other pigeon, and then managed to get the pigeon into a cardboard box with some water and a towel... but we're not sure what to do next. We got the impression that if we take it to the vet they'll just immediately put it down, and we couldn't get in touch with the RSPCA.

It's wing is in pretty bad shape, it's lost a lot of feathers and it looks like it may have a wound on it's head as well. It also has a lot of unpleasant lumps on it's beak which we suspect might be infected... but we're not sure.

I'm based near Hythe in Kent, if that helps. We suspect it's a wood pigeon, but we're not that sure. I would have uploaded a photo but it's asleep at the moment so I thought I'd let it rest. Poor thing


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Yes, a photo would be good when you can get it, as it will help identify if it is a youngster or adult. 

Sounds like it could have been attacked by something else first, though hard to know. 

Keep it in a warm, not too bright place, away from too much 'traffic' (human or animal). It may well need some rehydration, to stimulate its system - the mix is per 1 litre of slightly warm water, 1 teaspoon salt and 1 tablespoon of glucose, honey or sugar. You may get it to drink if you gently guide its beak into a small pot of the solution, else a 1 ml or 2 ml syringe, or a dropper bottle, is best for giving it. 

The lumps on its beak may be avian pox, which cannot infect humans or animals, but is dangerous to a wood pigeon. Unfortunately, it is a virus and there's no anti-viral treatment for it.

Come tomorrow, let's see how it is, and get a better idea of its possible age and the problems.


----------



## Piskieface (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for your reply - I'll be sure to follow your advice and I'll update on how it is. 

I'll upload a better photo tomorrow but I found out that my partner took a photo of it when we first brought it in. It's not a particularly clear photo but I'll attach that for now, and provide a better one tomorrow. You might just be able to see the damage to the wing, and the lumps on its beak... also, the injury on its head. You're right, it definitely had been hurt already before the other pigeon starting picking on it.










Thanks again - we really appreciate the advice. We'd hate to think we might be causing it more stress!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

It is a well-grown youngster, still has a few wispy hairs. Looks bad ... could use some anti-bacterial gel on its head wound. We would use stuff called F10, but it's not readily available. I also get 'intrasite gel' which comes in a flying-saucer shaped squeezy plastic container, and which my local pharmacy sells (but not all do, probably). 

If it has been caught by a predator, specially cats, it will need anti-biotics. The one most use is called Synulox (aka Noroclav, Vetaquin) which is formulated primarily for dogs and cats, and is in 50mg tablets of which I would give one-half for 7 days. If you have a dog, maybe you have some. If not, I can send you a few, but obviously cannot guarantee they would arrive by tomorrow (private message me with address).

Unless the RSPCA has a dedicated wildlife hospital in the area, and I don't know of one, they may collect the bird but will probably just put it down.

Some vets knowledgeble about birds may prescribe for it, but many will not and may also PTS if handed over.

Don't know of any wildlife rescues (pigeon friendly) in the area, unfortunately. No nearer than Tunbridge Wells area or Hailsham, anyway, but will check further.

Carry on keeping him safe, apply a gel if you can get one (a 'human' one is OK if mild - intrasite is a human one in fact). Can wash wound gently with saline (or home mixed warmed salty water). 

He may be ready to eat small seed (like canary seed, wild bird seed) from a dish, but may at this stage need hand feeding with warmed, defrosted frozen peas & sweetcorn.

This is about baby pigeons (of all ages):

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Have to go out for an hour or so, but back later.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The head injury is consistent with being scalped by another bird but you are right, the other injuries look like some other type of predator.

You are in good hands - Good luck!


----------



## Piskieface (Sep 6, 2012)

Hiya,

Thanks again for the information - I'll make sure to follow all the advice. I'm not very confident that we'd have any anti-biotics, so I'll message you my address, assuming that's not a lot of hassle for you...

I should be able to provide everything else though, so I'll get on with that!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...&serviceId=1151930371495&serviceType=RSPCAAWE

This is a wildlife hospital run by the RSPCA near Hastings I just got told of. I think it's about 35 miles.

Got your message, thanks. If you want to get the bird to the wildlife hospital (having checked their policy first!) fine, otherwise will send the antibiotics for you to look after him. Please let me know either way


----------

